# celebrity stoners!



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

*Celebrity Stoners*

This is a collection of quotes and information that is readily found on the web. I have placed links to the sources for more information. 




*Tim Allen*
Tim Allen (born June 13, 1953) is an American comedian and actor. He had a troubled early life spending time in prison for drug offences before becoming a successful stand-up comedian. http://www.fact-index.com/t/ti/tim_allen.html




*Robert Altman*
Alcohol and Tobacco Backlash? Acclaimed film director Robert Altman has been on record as a marijuana smoker for over a decade. A review of Altman's movie "The Player" in the New York Times, April 5 1992, quotes him saying, "I was a heavy drinker, but the alcohol affected my heart rather than my liver. So I stopped. And I miss it. I really like that kind of life. I smoke grass now. I say that to everybody, because marijuana should be legalized. It's ridiculous that it isn't. If at the end of the day I feel like smoking a joint I do it. It changes the perception of what I've been through all day." Altman serves on NORML's advisory board. More...




*Jennifer Aniston*
Jennifer Aniston, actress. "I enjoy smoking cannabis and see no harm in it", Daily Mail, 11/9/01. Academy Award-winning actress Frances McDormand and Emmy winner Jennifer Aniston have come "out," www.slatts.fsworld.co.u
"McDormand to High Times magazine and Aniston to Rolling Stone and the foreign press." November.org



*Louis Armstrong*
"It really puzzles me to see marijuana connected with narcotics . . . dope and all that crap. It's a thousand times better than whiskey - it's an assistant - a friend." Louis Armstrong - www.Hempfiles.com



*John Belushi*
He was also known to indulge in bouts of drinking and involvement with drugs which eventually cost him his life. John was found dead on March 5, 1982 in a hotel room. The cause of death was a lethal injection of cocaine and heroin. There was some suspicion of foul play by his companion and drug dealer at the time, Cathy Smith.http://www.fact-index.com/j/jo/john_belushi.html




*Michael Bloomberg* (NY mayor)
The Mayor of New York, Michael Bloomberg, is being featured in an advertising campaign promoting the legalisation of marijuana. 
Posters carry a quote from Mr Bloomberg, who, when asked before he became mayor if he had ever smoked marijuana, said: "You bet I did. And I enjoyed it." 
news.bbc.co.uk 




*Sonny Bono*
Mary Bono?s revelation that her husband Sonny died because of his dependence on prescription drugs underscores the insanity of this country?s "war on drugs." Millions of Americans are hooked on legal drugs such as Valium and Percodan - two of the pharmaceuticals that may have done in Sonny Bono - while the government bares its knuckles against dying cancer patients who try to ease their pain a bit by smoking marijuana. 
www.marijuananews.com




*George W. Bush*
George's drug of choice was booze and cocaine.



*Tommy Chong*
Born in Edmonton, Alberta. Tommy Chong is known for his "pot head character" in Cheech and Chong movies. Just got out of prison for owning and operating a gong manufacturing plant calles ChongGlass.



*Bill Clinton*
"When I was in England I experimented with marijuana a time or two, I didn't like it, I didn't inhale it, and never tried it again." Bill Clinton during his 1992 Presidential campaign -more...
http://www.cchr.org/art/eng/page49.htm


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

Kurt Cobain
And what of Ritalin? Ritalin is actually an amphetamine-like drug, but in children it acts as a tranquilizer. It?s a Schedule II drug in the same category as opium, cocaine and morphine. Highly addictive, withdrawal from it can cause suicide. Side effects can include: loss of appetite, weight loss, inability to stay asleep, heart palpitations, drowsiness, joint pain, nausea, chest pain and abdominal pain. It can also cause hallucinations and increase bizarre and abnormal behavior. But doesn?t that sound like some psychiatrist didn?t like Cobain being a typical child ? full of energy and, in Cobain?s case, probably full of independent, even precocious action ? and thus he put him on a highly addictive and physically dangerous drug to chemically suppress the child in him; to make him sit still? http://www.cchr.org/art/eng/page49.htm 

 Francis Ford Coppola
Apocalypse Now, was beset by numerous problems, including typhoons, drug abuse and nervous breakdowns; and was delayed so often it was nicknamed Apocalypse Whenever. The film was equally lauded and hated by critics when it finally appeared, and the cost nearly bankrupted Coppola's nascent studio American Zoetrope. The 1991 documentary film Hearts of Darkness: A Filmmaker's Apocalypse, directed by Eleanor Coppola (Francis's wife), Fax Bahr and George Hickenlooper, chronicles the difficulties the crew went through making Apocalypse Now, and features behind the scenes footage filmed by Eleanor. 

&#8220;The production of Francis Ford Coppola's Vietnam epic Apocalypse Now was plagued by hard drugs. Most of the cast and crew became addicts during the months of filming in the South Pacific.&#8221; http://www.eonline.com/Features/Specials/Underbelly/Two/index3.html

  David Bowe

 Bob Denver
In 1998 Gilligan received probation after signing for a package containing 30 grams of pot. It turns out that he was buying pot through the mail from his co-star Dawn Wells (Mary Anne). www.charliecimirro.com

 John Denver
JOHN'S LEGAL CASE: FEW OPTIONS LEFT 
NEW YORK- On July 18th, the Justice Department announced that it had ordered John Lennon to leave the country by September 10th, after the Immigration Service denied Lennon an extension of his non-immigrant visa because of his guilty plea in England to a 1968 marijuana possession charge. 

On the same day, a California state senate committee urged decriminalization of marijuana possession in the state, calling it "no threat to public health, safety or morals." 

Four days later, the New York Post in an editorial said, "The crime for which John Lennon was convicted in London in 1968 would not even land him in a New York jail." 

www.instantkarma.com

 Snoop Dog 
Arrested for selling crack. Openly admitted to cannabis use. 

 Jimmy Dorsey
Music has played a critical role in the war on drugs. The original drug czar, Harry Anslinger, hated jazz and demonized musicians as ?the principal users of marihuana.? Musical innovators like Louis Armstrong, Dizzy Gillespie, Thelonius Monk, Count Basie, Jimmy Dorsey, Duke Ellington, Lionel Hampton and Cab Calloway were accused of marijuana use at a time when few Americans had heard of the drug. Throughout the ?40s Anslinger plotted a clampdown on jazz musicians he hoped would culminate in a ?national round-up arrest of all such persons on a single day.? Fortunately, the inability of federal agents to infiltrate the jazz subculture and hesitancy on the part of more levelheaded government officials prevented Anslinger from carrying out his anti-jazz crusade. If Anslinger had succeeded in his quest for cultural purity the world music scene would not be what it is today. The fact that the early jazz musicians targeted by Anslinger were primarily African-American is no coincidence. The Mother of All Drug Laws, the Harrison Narcotics Act of 1914, was preceded by a wave of anti-immigrant sentiment. Opium was identified with Chinese laborers, marijuana with Mexicans, and cocaine with African-Americans. With alcohol and tobacco by far the deadliest recreational drugs, cultural associations have played a greater role in determining America?s seemingly arbitrary drug laws than science-based health outcomes. What started as a racist reaction to immigration patterns has morphed into an intergenerational culture war over time. Non-traditional drugs like marijuana and ecstasy represent the counterculture to reactionary traditionalists. With members of Rock & Roll ?60s counterculture all grown up and occupying positions of power, youth rave culture is the latest drug war target. 

 Robert Downey Jr.
Downey has had a public battle with drugs throughout his adult life. He has been in and out of prison and rehab centers several times. http://www.fact-index.com/r/ro/robert_downey_jr_.html

 Bob Dylan


  Cass Elliott


 Chris Farley
Farley, who had struggled with alcohol and drug addiction for years, was found dead in his Chicago apartment on December 18, 1997. An autopsy revealed that Farley had died of an accidental overdose of cocaine and heroin, with coronary arteriosclerosis being a contributing factor. http://www.fact-index.com/c/ch/chris_farley.html 

 Carrie Fisher
"Carrie Fisher has become addicted to prescription drugs and has voluntarily checked into a detoxification program, her spokeswoman said. Fisher, who is perhaps best known for her role as Princess Leia in the Star Wars trilogy, realized she had a problem shortly after dental surgery, publicist Carol Stone said."


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

Peter Fonda
Enjoyed LSD and marijuana.

 Art Garfunkel
"If John Lennon is deported, I'm leaving too... with my musicians... and my marijuana." 

 Newt Gingrich
Speaker of the House. Smoker of the weed.
Gingrich said he smoked pot while studying in the 1970s. To do so, Gingrich said, "was a sign that we were alive and in graduate school in that era." "See, when I smoked pot it was illegal, but not immoral. Now, it is illegal AND immoral. The law didn't change, only the morality. That's why you get to go to jail and I don't. Any questions?" 

 Al Gore
By Jay Hamburg, Staff Writer 
Source: The Tennessean 

New reports have surfaced that, if believed, would raise questions about the truth of Vice President Al Gore's statements on his use of marijuana 25 years ago.
The charges, which could reflect on the character of the candidate, also create a complex issue for The Tennessean. On one level they involve current and former newspaper employees and a web of friendships and relationships, going back 30 years. 

For that reason, the newspaper is airing the issue publicly, even though its own investigation -- which included contacting three dozen current and former journalists who worked with Gore -- could not confirm the new allegations or definitively disprove them.

Since 1987, Gore has maintained his marijuana usage was "infrequent and rare" and ended in 1972.
www.cannabisnews.com 

 Larry Hagman
PLAIN SPEAKING FROM LARRY HAGMAN

'J.R.' Writes A Book On His Drug History, Drinking And Fame

DALLAS -- Legal liquor nearly killed him but illegal LSD "took the fear of death from me." Pot and peyote buttons were therapeutic high points, too.

"Now he's surviving on a mandatory daily diet of 29 prescription pills. Meet Larry Hagman -- all over again." more...

 Woody Harrelson
"I do smoke, but I don't go through all this trouble just because I want to make my drug of choice legal. It's about personal freedom. We should have the right in this country to do what we want, if we don't hurt anybody. Seventy-two million people in this country have smoked pot. Eighteen to 20 million in the last year. These people should not be treated as criminals." www.hempfiles.com 

 Jimi Hendrix
Hendrix remained in England, and on September 18th, he died in bed of suffocation (vomit inhalation) after taking too many of an unfamiliar German sleeping pill. http://www.fact-index.com/j/ji/jimi_hendrix.html 

 Whitney Houston
January 2000: Hawaiian airport security guards searched Whitney's carry-on bag and found 15 grams of pot.

 Chrissie Hynd
"Whatever I'm already doing becomes enhanced when I smoke pot. It can also be demotivating, because if I'm not doing anything and I smoke a joint, it enhances just sitting in a chair. Then I don't even want to get up to change a record. That might not be a bad thing, but you have to get things done once in a while." 

Chrissie Hynde
www.hempfiles.com 

 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
The Stars Come 'Out'
By Ellen Komp, AlterNet

Basketball great Kareem Abdul-Jabbar was similarly outed in 1999, when marijuana was discovered in his bag at a Toronto airport. He was merely fined when he said he uses marijuana to alleviate the nausea associated with migraine headaches that have bothered him for years. Former NBA star and Senator Bill Bradley admitted to smoking pot on a pundit show during his run for the 2000 Democratic presidential nomination, prompting Sam Donaldson to out himself also. At the time, Bradley was running against admitted pot smoker Al Gore. John Kerry also inhaled.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin

 John F Kennedy
"Kennedy's use of numerous prescription drugs during his turbulent life to battle the multitude of inflictions that ravished his body since early childhood." An Unfinished Life John F. Kennedy, 1917-1963
Robert Dallek

 Steven King
Stephen King Quotes:
I think that marijuana should not only be legal, I think it should be a cottage industry. It would be wonderful for the state of Maine. There's some pretty good homegrown dope. I'm sure it would be even better if you could grow it with fertilizers and have greenhouses. 
Stephen King from: http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/s/stephenkin130779.html

 John Lennon
LSD and Marijuana. 

 Rush Limbaugh 
Oxycontin- Limbaugh, who has a residence in Palm Beach County, was named by sources as a possible buyer. He was not the focus of the investigation, according to the sources. 

The radio talk show host said he first became addicted to painkillers "some years ago," following spinal surgery. However, he added, "the surgery was unsuccessful and I continued to have severe pain in my lower back and also in my neck due to herniated discs. I am still experiencing that pain." 

He had tried to break his dependence in the past and has checked himself into medical facilities twice before, he said. http://www.cnn.com/2003/SHOWBIZ/10/10/rush.limbaugh/


 Bill Maher
Admitted on the air that he uses cannabis.

 Norman Mailer
"One's condition on marijuana is always existential. One can feel the importance of each moment and how it is changing one. One feels one's being, one becomes aware of the enormous apparatus of nothingness -- the hum of a hi-fi set, the emptiness of a pointless interruption, one becomes aware of the war between each of us, how the nothingness in each of us seeks to attack the being of others, how our being in turn is attacked by the nothingness in others."
(...Norman Mailer)
http://www.conformandobey.co.uk/pages/nothing.html 

 Bob Marley
"Music and herb go together. It's been a long time now I smoke herb. From 1960s, when I first start singing."

 Linda McCartney
Linda made headlines as a result of an open fondness for marijuana. While being treated for breast cancer she smoked pot to ease the discomfort of chemotherapy. www.charliecimirro.com

 Sir Paul McCartney
"I think the 'Just say no' mentality is so crazed. I saw a thing in a women's magazine the other day. 'He smokes cannabis, what am I to do? He laughs it off when I try to tell him, he says it's not really harmful...' Of course you're half hoping the advice will be, 'Well, you know it's not that harmful; if you love him, if you talk to him about it, tell him maybe he should keep it in the garden shed or something,' you know, a reasonable point of view. But of course it was, 'No, no, all drugs are bad. Librium's good, Valium's good. But cannabis, ooooh!' I hate that unreasoned attitude."

Paul McCartney
'Many Years from Now', 1997


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

Matthew McConaughey
"Arrested in Oct 1999 in Austin, Texas for "resisting transportation" after first being under suspicion for marijuana possession.

Police responded to a disturbance call at Matthew's home in Austin, Tx. in October. When they arrived, the music was blaring and he was playing bongo drums in the nude. He was with an unknown man and police attempted to arrest him after spotting illegal drugs. He resisted arrest."
http://www.saunalahti.fi/~frog1/mugshots/mccona.htm 

 George Michael
"He has admitted a brief spell of promiscuity, taking cocaine and Ecstasy and a "lost summer" of heavy drinking, but has always refused to comment on exotic rumours about his love-life." "The pop star admitted last year that he would often smoke 25 cannabis joints a day during the time he was recording the Older album - which is dedicated to his late friend." - more...

 Robert Mitchum
"The only effect that I ever noticed from smoking marijuana was a sort of mild sedative, a release of tension when I was overworking. It never made me boisterous or quarrelsome. If anything, it calmed me and reduced my activity." 

Robert Mitchum
in his plea for probation stemming from marijuana possession charges
www.hempfiles.com 

 Jim Morrison
"The first time I discovered death... me and my mother and father, and my grandmother and grandfather, were driving through the desert at dawn. A truckload of Indians had either hit another car or something- there were Indians scattered all over the highway, bleeding to death. I was just a kid, so I had to stay in the car while my father and grandfather went to check it out. I didn't see nothing- all I saw was funny red paint and people lying around, but I knew something was happening, because I could dig the vibrations of the people around me, and all of a sudden I realized that they didn't know what was happening any more than I did. That was the first time I tasted fear... and I do think, at that moment, the souls of those dead Indians- maybe one or two of them-were just running around, freaking out, and just landed in my soul, and I was like a sponge, ready to sit there and absorb it." http://www.fact-index.com/j/ji/jim_morrison.html

 Willie Nelson
"I think people need to be educated to the fact that marijuana is not a drug. Marijuana is an herb and a flower. God put it here. If He put it here and He wants it to grow, what gives the government the right to say that God is wrong?" 

Willie Nelson
www.hempfiles.com 

 Jack Nicholson
"My point of view, while extremely cogent, is unpopular. . . . That the repressive nature of the legalities vis-a-vis drugs are destroying the legal system and corrupting the police system." www.hempfiles.com

 Sinead O'Connor
"One, she said I was an addict; two, that I was skint; and three, that I was incapable of functioning at any level. That's just rubbish, so I'm suing her. " Apparently O'Connor was concerned for MacGowan's welfare and arrived at his house dressed as a Catholic clergyman and told him that she was his priest. O'Connor explained to Q that she was acting to save MacGowan's life from heroin. However, MacGowan said O'Connor was a hypocrite since she smoked pot. 

Additional reporting by Hannah Guy. 

  Jack Osbourne
In and out of rehab 

 Brad Pitt
Supposed he and Jennifer Aniston enjoyed smoking up together. Brad has been seen wearing pro-marijuana shirts. 

 Ross Rebagliati
NAGANO, Japan (CP) -- A top Olympic official has accused Canadian snowboarder Ross Rebagliati


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

Nicole Ritchie 
Nicole Richie has confessed she started taking drugs at the tender age of 13. 

The sexy 23-year-old, who stars in hit reality TV show 'The Simple Life' with best friend Paris Hilton, believes the lavish lifestyle she grew up with always meant she would become a drug addict. 

She said: "I was about 13 when I started drinking.

I think I started using drugs at 13 as well - smoking pot, snorting cocaine. I would just do a lot of drinking and drugs and hang out till six in the morning." http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebrity/6482004.htm

 Carl Sagan
"Looking at fires when high, by the way, especially through one of those prism kaleidoscopes which image their surroundings, is an extraordinarily moving and beautiful experience." www.hempfiles.com

 Arnold Schwarzenegger
Arnold Schwarzenegger admitted he smoked pot in the 1970s just before winning the governorship of California. 

www.november.org 
 William Shakespeare
Opium user.

 Pierre Elliot Trudeau
For legalization of cannabis. He was able to see the full potential of the movement.

 Ted Turner
A former anchorperson for CNN said that it is common knowledge that Turner sits in his office and smokes marijuana.

 Dionne Warwick
Drug Charges Against Dionne Warwick Dropped
By Chuck "Jigsaw" Creekmur, BET.Com Staff Writer 

Posted June 6, 2002-- On Wednesday, A Miami Dade County judge dropped drug charges against singer Dionne Warwick, 60, as a part of plea agreement for first time offenders. The singer was not present in the court when the plea was arranged between her lawyer, H.T. Smith, and Miami Judge Feiler. 

On May 11, the singer was arrested at Miami International Airport when baggage security found 11 joints of marijuana in her lipstick case. At first, Warwick was charged with misdemeanor for the less than 5 grams of the drug found in her case.
www.bet.com 

 Montel Williams 
Talk show host and former Navy intelligence officer Montel Williams devotes a full chapter to medical marijuana in his new autobiography, "Climbing Higher" (New American Library). Williams, who suffers from multiple sclerosis, uses marijuana for medicinal purposes. When interviewed after marijuana was found in his bag at a Detroit airport in November 2003, Williams made no apologies. "I think it's time for a change," he said. "I hope to inspire others to take a stand." Williams said he uses marijuana to ease pain and depression, in lieu of pharmaceutical drugs. "Oxycontin and Vicodin are extremely addictive. Percocet didn't work. Marijuana is the best tool for me," he said. http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking2/VIPs.html


 George Washington
Grew Hemp 

 Neil Young
It has been said that a drunken man is an honest man. Neil Young personifies this claim in his 1975 album Tonight's the Night, notable, among many qualities, for its straightforward grieving commentary on the rock and roll life. by Chris Fallon


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Apr 2, 2007)

hailey joel osmond...the little kid from the 6th sense...he got arrested not too long ago with some herb...joe rogan smokes pot, and has said that everytime hes on TV hes stoned


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 2, 2007)

nice list man...

the man would have you believe no stoner could crawl out of a couch.

Of course we know better.


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2007)

The man would have us believe a lot of things...Don't get me started.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

haha you got that right insane


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 3, 2007)

The man should go  make me a pizza... and the man can drive it over.   While I blow smoke in the mans face and not give him a tip.  Damn you MAN damn you good


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 3, 2007)

....and Chuck Liddell...lol.


----------



## fatman (Apr 3, 2007)

in line to be next on the list.lets see i use to,never did,dont remember,cant any more,might some time again,......hmmmmm damn i loaded.just a wonderful list.where was the king?elvis:aok:


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> ....and Chuck Liddell...lol.


 
Is that a fact? I'd have to say I'm not sure I believe that..being the UFC Light heavyweight champion for so long I can't see the guy puffin a joint. It is a fact that MJ slows you down and the guy is getting old enough to be slowing down without any extra help lol


----------

